# Engine service light and no revs



## chalky (Sep 11, 2010)

Started with my '93 Maxima stalling for no reason, this developed to a hard to start condition and now can only start and run at idle, any touch of the accelerator will cause a stall. Noticed the engine warning light on so decided to check the ECM to try and decypher the codes to locate the problem.
When I turn the screw clockwise and then switch on ignition, instead of getting a series of flashes etc. I get a constant red led and the green led flashes about 4 or 5 times very rapidly and goes off? no more flashes at all?
car has only done about 60,000klms and has been looked after like a baby.
Any ideas please?


----------



## Shun Polock (Aug 26, 2010)

One of the biggest scams in the automotive/mechanic industry is the check engine light — this annoying disease that pops up and doesn’t care to ever leave your sight. A lot of the time, the light comes on because of some intermittent or rare problem, like a cylinder misfiring when your car was starting. So what’s the typical scenario: The light comes on, you go to your mechanic, he/she reads the code ($80), and then tell you “it could be anything, lets do a tune-up” ($150) — before you know it their suggesting new oil caps ($20) and timing belts ($$$).


----------

